

Silk Road Ulbricht begs for leniency: “please leave me my old age” - shashwat986
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/before-sentencing-ulbricht-begs-for-leniency-please-leave-me-my-old-age/

======
mellavora
Wonder what his sentence will be in comparison to the one given bank CEOs for
massive criminality

'If You Aint Cheating, You Aint Trying': The Brazen Greed of the Currency-
Manipulating Bankers

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/bankers-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/bankers-
greedy-or-foolish/393815)

